

Vinci Tab: the 7-inch, rubberized tablet for kids - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/91598-vinci-tab-the-7-inch-rubberized-ipad-for-kids

======
georgemcbay
My inner nerd is furiously nerd-raging at the title since this isn't an iPad
at all and I hate it when someone is wrong on the Internet.

